# miui kernel



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been using lean kernel like it comes with but am experiencing allot of issues like reboots and poor battery my phone has always hated these kernels where my Inc loved them but what kernels has everyone tried on Mohicans what worked best


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

It has been advised to not change the stock kernel on either of the miui roms. While it is a version of imoseyon's lean kernel it is not exactly the same as the one available for download in his thread. There have been various miui specific tweaks to the version included with the rom.

Try using speedtweak.sh to adjust the kernel settings to your liking. You may not be able to run at a high clock speed or low voltage.

I have also heard some people have had luck with xoom kernel but I have yet to try it out for myself.


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've used all the versions of lean kernel on my old Inc they all worked great no matter what settings I put in my TB hates it idk why on cm7 it loved tiamat


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Zoom kernal works well with miui. I ran tiamat for a while also. I've never had much luck with imos kernals for some reason.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Bill3508 said:


> Zoom kernal works well with miui. I ran tiamat for a while also. I've never had much luck with imos kernals for some reason.


I can't seem to get Xoom kernel to boot... Keeps getting stuck at the splash screen... tried version 1.0.1 and 1.0.3 on both GB and ICS MIUI... go figure. Trial and error, I reckon! Stock works great for me though...


----------

